# flea and tick collar for goats



## t234063 (May 14, 2004)

Has any one tried using a flea and tick collar made for dogs on goats?


----------



## silosounds (Nov 13, 2004)

this might work if theres only one goat but I wouldnt want my other goats chewing on it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2004)

I used Frontline on my non milking goats and it worked very well keeping flys away and ticks off. It reduced the fly problem enought that the milkers (that did not have any applied on them) also got some relief.


----------

